# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  Inside 3D Printing Coming to Mumbai, India December 3-4

## Eddie

Will anyone be attending Inside 3D Printing Mumbai this coming December?  
See more on this event at: http://www.inside3dprinting.co.in/index.html
Eddie

----------


## aniketmdalvi

Hi,
    yes definitely i will be attending it.

----------

